# Stream 4k Remote Numeric Keys



## Dean Vlahos (Sep 18, 2020)

Does anyone know if there's any way to make the number keys actually work like a TV remote -- So you can enter a channel number in apps that have channel numbers like Pluto? That was the only reason I bought a Stream 4k in the first place, only to find out they do absolutely nothing. Really, it's very deceiving to put numeric keys on a device's remote that is intended for TV and it doesn't allow you to enter channel numbers. What exactly are they intended for in the first place?


----------



## jb brown (Aug 28, 2020)

it works on Tivimate I don't use the other stuff


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

Dean Vlahos said:


> What exactly are they intended for in the first place?


The real answer is: to make it look like other TiVo remotes. For the same reason that no other streaming device has a numeric keypad, the keypad on the TiVo remote is borderline useless.

That said, it does do something on some apps, just not on apps that the average person cares about.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Those buttons work with ChannelsDVR and also the HDHomeRun apps for live TV viewing. I could live without them, but it's nice to be able to enter the channel number to go directly to a channel that I want to watch.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

They also work when searching a movie/tv show title that includes numbers in the title


----------

